# Chest Protectors?



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never had any hits where I've hurt my chest, but I havn't hit the park - just groomed stuff. Just out of curiosity, what were you doing when you hit the ground?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

toe side facing into some steep slope getting ready to turn...next thing I know I was cartwheeling head over heals and got the wind knocked out of me.. if you've ever exerinced it, you know the sound you make when that's happened.. anyway.. I hear myself making this noise and I'm face down in the snow sliding down the slope wondering when any of this is gonna end... it happend so fast, I'm not 100% sure what happened exactly :dunno:



eta- there were quite a few patches of icy hardpack


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^^ Men that really sucks, hope you feel better soon. 

As far as the chest protector goes, I used to have one when I was young for roller blading. I used to do a lot of vert and rails and it was kind of a plus to have it. But to be honest with you "it's a pain in the ass to wear it". The thing is uncomfortable it moves from side to side and I felt it was more the pain of wearing it than the actual protection it gave me. The one I had was top of the line, it was designed to displace the impact trough out your chest, very $$$. It was on the heavy side too, I honestly don't see a little armor with some padding helping more than it is an actual inconvenience. 

At the end of my roller blading career I used to have so much armor in me, that if I experienced a fall I could go on rolling down hill for ever with no actual injuries at all :laugh:. But there was so much weigh added to me that it was very hard to stay at my own level, not to mention try to improve ad learn new stuff.

Just think about it before you go on spending a lot of money into it. I heard they sell like an armored suit maybe thats a bit more comfortable than separate pieces of protection.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes 

I need to protect my ribs, this is the 3rd time (2nd time riding) that I have been injured in the ribs.. this was a first for the right side.... If you ever had bruised / fractured ribs, the cost of protection is minuscule in comparison to the amount of pain you'll have to endure if you don't have it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I hear you, I did injured my ribs twice, thats why I got the protection. In a way your right, but that thing is such a hassle that I just try to avoid extra stuff in my body that adds weight and limits mobility. Good luck finding the right one for you, I would suggest motocross protection, those guys get hit hard in the chest. Although maybe they are to stiff snowboarding, but I am not sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I think there are a few rib protectors that will do the job.. I ride motorcycles (enduro) and the chest protectors basically only work for the chest, not the ribs as I seem to be prone to injuring!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have never known chest protection; but that's not to say it doesn't exist

i have however battered the bollocks out of my ribs; belly flopping directly onto rocks in knee deep powder, after the hidden rock has washed out my front toe side edge

i have bought just one piece of protective clothing (aside from a skid lid) and that is a padded nappy. i got it from a MX protection company called _*Skeletool *_in So Cal and they rawk! give em a call; they gotta have something for your pecs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I would recommend looking here Crash Pads, Inc. | Product. I haven't personally used their chest gear but I do use the 2500 pant and it has been a livesaver on my tailbone. They have several options for chest protection.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

dang. chest hits are tough and take forever to heal. hopin' that you get well soon. :thumbsup:


----------

